# Cannon Lense



## Brienne Cage (Dec 16, 2014)

How could I get Cannon Cameras lenses online for all over the world purchases system.


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know about Cannon lenses, but you could look at the cameras and lenses on Canon's global web site.
You might also consider that Canon lens and camera warranties often vary by the different warranty laws in different countries.


----------



## Brienne Cage (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay.. Thank you for the reply. I'll try to search on Cannon site


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 17, 2014)

It's spelled 'Canon', not Cannon.


----------



## Brienne Cage (Dec 17, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> It's spelled 'Canon', not Cannon.


Thanks to remind me


----------



## Victor Utama (Dec 18, 2014)

ever tried B&H??
B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2014)

From the text and syntax the OP has used I suspect the OP is not in the USA.
I have no idea what PK means for the location in the OP's profile. Looking at Google, PK is the ISO standard country abbreviation for Pakistan.


----------



## Brienne Cage (Dec 19, 2014)

KmH said:


> From the text and syntax the OP has used I suspect the OP is not in the USA.
> I have no idea what PK means for the location in the OP's profile. Looking at Google, PK is the ISO standard country abbreviation for Pakistan.


Yes, It is Pakistan.
I've seen B&H Shopping cart, there is no facility to make purchases from Pakistan... Its ok np. I'm going to purchases through my friend, he will buy from UK.


----------



## Brienne Cage (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Victor, B&H find helpful for me.


pc tools | low cost hosting | free seo directory | Pakistan Property Classified


----------

